# Aquecimento global vs arrefecimento global



## netfalcon (22 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

boas noites meteoloucos 

e assim... cientistas falam em aquecimento global, outros em arrefecimento global. em qual acreditar?
 eu acredito mais no arrefecimento global por causa dos invernos cada vez mais cedos e duradouros e mais frios do que no aquecimento global.

abraços


----------



## psm (22 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

netfalcon disse:


> boas noites meteoloucos
> 
> e assim... cientistas falam em aquecimento global, outros em arrefecimento global. em qual acreditar?
> eu acredito mais no arrefecimento global por causa dos invernos cada vez mais cedos e duradouros e mais frios do que no aquecimento global.
> ...





Venho por este meio só referir que já há um topico, onde isto é tudo debatido e que é bastante polémico.


----------



## José C (24 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

Olá
Ao afirmarmos que o planeta atravessa uma ciclo de aquecimento ou arrefecimento, estamos a denunciar uma situação de desequilíbrio climático nos padrões anteriormente definidos pela comunidade científica, o que à luz de tais parâmetros e comparados com os dados mais recentes de manifestações talvez invulgares ocorridas em diversas regiões do globo, nos leva a adoptar uma postura de alerta porém passiva; eis o motivo principal das nossas preocupações visto que obviamente, como humanos, envolve a nossa sobrevivência.
No que muitos ainda não reflectiram foi no facto de que, a Terra com a sua dinâmica muito própria é gerida por leis físicas (muito resumidamente escrevendo) e no seu conjunto, alimentam um mecanismo que ao longo do percurso da existência do planeta se tem manifestado através de diferentes ciclos climáticos. Resultados: Fases do que podemos chamar de tropicalização e fases de glaciação; o facto é que a Terra sempre sobreviveu a tudo isto e é suposto que sobreviva a muito mais, o mesmo provavelmente não se poderá dizer de nós!
Face a este contínuo processo de vida do planeta há a acrescentar os efeitos provocados pelo estilo de vida dos humanos. Acredito que o seu contributo seja decisivo na criação de condições que acelerem e intensifiquem tais efeitos.
Atrevo-me a questionar se, perante a inexistência dos efeitos nocivos provocados pelo homem, viveríamos nós em condições substancialmente diferentes e sem o receio pelas nossas vidas?
Nunca é demais relembrar que: “ sabemos onde estamos, será que sabemos para onde vamos?”

Gostava que se pronunciassem mais sobre o tema, visto que há sempre elementos que nos escapam e estou desejoso de aprofundá-los.


----------



## psm (24 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

José C disse:


> Olá
> Ao afirmarmos que o planeta atravessa uma ciclo de aquecimento ou arrefecimento, estamos a denunciar uma situação de desequilíbrio climático nos padrões anteriormente definidos pela comunidade científica, o que à luz de tais parâmetros e comparados com os dados mais recentes de manifestações talvez invulgares ocorridas em diversas regiões do globo, nos leva a adoptar uma postura de alerta porém passiva; eis o motivo principal das nossas preocupações visto que obviamente, como humanos, envolve a nossa sobrevivência.
> No que muitos ainda não reflectiram foi no facto de que, a Terra com a sua dinâmica muito própria é gerida por leis físicas (muito resumidamente escrevendo) e no seu conjunto, alimentam um mecanismo que ao longo do percurso da existência do planeta se tem manifestado através de diferentes ciclos climáticos. Resultados: Fases do que podemos chamar de tropicalização e fases de glaciação; o facto é que a Terra sempre sobreviveu a tudo isto e é suposto que sobreviva a muito mais, o mesmo provavelmente não se poderá dizer de nós!
> Face a este contínuo processo de vida do planeta há a acrescentar os efeitos provocados pelo estilo de vida dos humanos. Acredito que o seu contributo seja decisivo na criação de condições que acelerem e intensifiquem tais efeitos.
> ...





Desculpa de estar a bater no ceguinho, mas no topico do aquecimento global tens lá tudo e mais do que discutido, tanto ao nivel cientifico como económico, e se puderes passa por lá pois o que não falta é tema para ler.


----------



## José C (25 Jan 2009 às 16:19)

psm disse:


> Desculpa de estar a bater no ceguinho, mas no topico do aquecimento global tens lá tudo e mais do que discutido, tanto ao nivel cientifico como económico, e se puderes passa por lá pois o que não falta é tema para ler.



Agradeço a tua sugestão *psm*, mas quando me referia a “elementos que nos escapam”, obviamente queria dizer que ao tratar-se de um tópico tão importante e em contínua actualização, eventualmente poderiam haver dados novinhos em folha a serem explorados.
Do que vi neste tópico, excepto alguns elementos apenas de pormenor, já havia obtido conhecimento deles através de outras fontes pesquisadas antes de começar a frequentar este fórum. Escusado será dizer que estarei sempre receptivo a novidades. Mais uma vez, obrigado!


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2015 às 14:43)

The UK’s Met Office has released a study which shows the Sun is facing a “Little Ice Age” of cooling.

(...)

The Met Office have been at pains to add this return of a solar minimum is not going to halt global warming, although it would slow it a little. The study, published in _Nature Communications_, found overall cooling of the Earth of 0.1C, but the Northern Hemisphere could expect much harsher winters.

Temperatures in Britain, northern Europe and North America could drop by up to 0.8C.

That’s still enough for a Met Office spokesman to warn the amount of light and warmth emitted by the Sun would drop to levels “not seen for centuries”.

At the very least, northern regions could expect more frosty days between 2050 and 2099. In the same period, climate change is expected to see temperatures running up to 6.6C higher of carbon emissions are not slowed.

http://www.businessinsider.com/britain-is-heading-for-another-little-ice-age-2015-6

There is about a one-in-five chance of the Sun entering the same kind of cooling phase that allowed “frost fairs” to be held on the frozen River Thames 300 years ago – but scientists warned that the next solar transition will not be enough to save the world from global warming.

A rapid decline in the Sun’s activity is making it increasingly likely that within the next half century the world will experience a “grand solar minimum”, which is thought to have contributed to the so-called Little Ice Age in Europe and parts of North America in the 17th and 18th Centuries.

(...)

“The trajectory at the moment is on a path towards a Maunder minimum in the next 50 years but with an overall probability of about 20 per cent. However, over the next 100 years the probability rises to about 50 per cent,” said Professor Mike Lockwood, a solar physicist at Reading University.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...-global-warming-warn-scientists-10340067.html


----------



## frederico (26 Jul 2015 às 21:37)

Interessante, creio que isso poderá traduzir-se em mais chuva para o Sul de Portugal, estarei errado?


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2015 às 21:48)

frederico disse:


> Interessante, creio que isso poderá traduzir-se em mais chuva para o Sul de Portugal, estarei errado?



*ICE AGE NEWS REPORTS ARE EXAGGERATED: *Stop the presses. The mainstream media is reporting a sensational new study about the sun's inner magnetic dynamo. According to a double-dynamo model advanced by researchers at Northumbria University in the UK, solar activity could drop by 60% in the 2030s, mimicking conditions during the Little Ice Age of the 17th century. A widely copied quote-fragment from lead researcher Valentina Zharkova states that "...we found that our predictions showed an accuracy of 97%." In fact, the model has never successfully predicted _any_ future solar activity. So far it has only been used to "predict" solar cycles from 1976 to 2008. Almost any model can be fine-tuned to match the past. As forecasting tools, previous dynamo models have failed spectacularly. The double-dynamo model of Zharkova _et al_ may yet prove to be correct, but until it passes the test of correctly predicting _future_ solar activity, there is little reason to worry about an historic decline in sunspots, much less an Ice Age.

http://spaceweather.com/archive.php...iew=view&PHPSESSID=fldh9b5dhfb9l1r7m6kn09tkj1


----------



## james (26 Jul 2015 às 21:49)

Para já , a única certeza e que o aquecimento global e uma realidade .

No entanto , ao contrario do que os media nos estão a fazer crer de que ha um pensamento único ao nivel das suas consequências a longo prazo , ha muita discussão e varias teorias distintas entre os cientistas .

Aquela conversa que de vez em quando aparece que daqui a 100 anos a temperatura sobe x graus e a precipitação desce x % ( tudo já determinado ao pormenor ) e mero entretenimento jornalistico .


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2015 às 21:37)

*Could ‘The Day After Tomorrow’ happen?*

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/10/151009083254.htm

*Cold 'Blob' in North Atlantic Ocean May Affect Weather in Europe, Eastern US*

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...ulf-stream-weather-europe-eastern-us/52869594*
*


----------

